# 2010 SEMA Show: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While it may be the proverbial Mecca for most of the American automotive aftermarket, the SEMA Show held each year in Las Vegas hasn’t always shown so brightly on the radar of the Audi tuning industry. Some years have frankly been quite unmemorable, but this year took a decidedly different tone.

The main catalyst for the change must certainly be the decision by Audi of America to participate in the event as an exhibitor. Even better, the newfound cadence of energy for Audi didn’t end there. An increasing number of Audi-focused tuners also took part while an ever-growing mix of heavily modified Audis was also displayed. Here’s a quick rundown in case you missed it.

* Full Story *


----------

